# Other Pets > Horses >  Who knew they like toys?

## Bogertophis

This is not a horse, by the way, but a donkey- "all in the [equine] family" anyway.   :Very Happy: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTvmjcyAfiA

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-05-2022),AutumnVanilla (04-06-2022),_Luvyna_ (04-05-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

A animal with so much history as a asset to man having fun. Great to see!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

To me, this was sort of a reminder to always keep an open mind- just because you don't see certain behaviors in an animal- no matter what it is- that doesn't mean it never happens, & doesn't mean they aren't capable of more than we're used to seeing.  A donkey jubilantly playing with toys -more like an dog than an equine- was a real treat for me too- fun to watch, but made me think too.

At first glance, you may wonder what equine behavior has to do with keeping snakes, but it comes back to providing as much enrichment for whatever animals we're living with, because who knows what more they may be capable of?  It's like with children, we know & accept that they develop better brains with better educational opportunities.  Sometimes the only way to get more is to expect more.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-05-2022),AutumnVanilla (04-06-2022)

----------

